# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  What do you think will be the most advanced sex robot in ten years?

## qiouxdoll

Sex robots within 10 years may be increasingly able to detect sexual actions (for example, nipple touching and pain levels), but little is known about "typical" sexual interactions-how many people want or respond to nipple, and the biggest What is the pressure-it will be very difficult to develop precise "off the shelf" robots. These advances are most likely to come from learning algorithms developed for other non-sexual purposes. The need for advanced computing that integrates peripheral information (nipples, vulva, etc.) and the stigma of working in the field show that gender-centric robots cannot attract the attention of the best scientists until others have developed relevant capabilities. I am not optimistic, we will see a lot in ten years.
Click *TPE sex doll* to Choose your options

----------

